# Age of Darkness



## Dark Gods (Feb 11, 2016)

New Timeline is being updated!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YJVKbPwl...0/12666285_10154541684984202_1085667467_n.jpg

Now most of blanks have been filled. So many intriguing and exciting tidbits have been presented, and most of these are not contained or treated in the _Retribution_. 

Besides, I have always wondered what had happened to the IXth Legion for the three years between the Signus Prime and Imperium Secundus(Blood Angels arrived at the end of that declaration). Thus do you have any speculation regarding Blood Angels activity during that period? I personally keep an eye on two-years gap after the Chondax&Alaxxes.

Also, please feel free to discuss other interesting information, such as The Sundering of Zhao-Arkad/Breaking of Anvilus/Wolf Cull/The passage of the Angels of Death/The Cataclysm of Iron, The Sea of Fire, The Titandeath, Great Slaughter of Beta Garmon, et cetera.


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

"The passage of the Angel of Death"... I wonder of what angel are we talking ? Sanguinus running amok and making his way throught the heretic forces ? (He has to get back at Terra, after all...).

The red angel making an onslaught worthy of his name. (As far as I know, he hasn't done anything...) or maybe Angron, the former owner of the title, 

It could be Lon El Johnson going all punisher on traitor force, or Mortarion becoming at last the demon Prince he destined to become...


----------

